# Male Hormones



## AUGUSTBABY (Aug 2, 2012)

My husband is in a profession where he has "adreniline dumps" 3 or 4 times a day (firefighter) and excercises everyday. He says he "lost the feeling" for me but doesn't know why. There's no other woman and we don't fight. 
I did some research on adrenal fatigue where the hormones get out of whack from too much adreniline released and stress screwing up cortisol and testosterone.
He has many of the symtoms I've read about: now he's often cold after being hot all his life, a little belly fold despite doing 1,500 cal workouts 6 days a week, increased cholesterol when it was controlled by meds, and generally no libido. 
He's a 40 yo "manly man" and can't believe that that would happen (because no other man has talked to him about it) but there are lots of men who must face this hormonal roller coaster (firefighters/EMTs, SWAT, military, ER staff).
Looking for some male insight.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I can at least try to start the discussion. I work in a corporate environment has a reputation for being very stressfull each day, and our people in the wellness program will frequently talk about stress fatigue and exhaustion. We're basically global commodity owners, so a simple mistake could cost enough to sink a smaller company.

I haven't personally experienced the stress affects that some of my coworkers do, but much of this probably has to do with a unique metabolic problem.

Has your husband seen an internist, at least, for an initial discussion? I think its important to look for any underlying conditions that could be a drain on his energy levels, beyond the stress. Auto-immune diseases, even minor, can take a toll. People who have to take medications for them have extra risks. I also have heard that pre-diabetes factors can put a person at risk.

What about his exercise? You mention that he exercises six days a week. I'd look into treating it like his body is drained, and focus more on building muscle strength, and less on aerobics for a while, if this is applicable. I don't think that studies have shown it conclusively, but many people say that building your core strength in the thighs, back and large muscle groups supports a higher testosterone level, as long as he avoids working out to exhaustion for the time being.

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## AUGUSTBABY (Aug 2, 2012)

There are many professions that cause stress, I didn't mean to exclude any one!

I think if he had it tested, they would find something, but he doesn't believe that hormones/stress could cause health problems so he wouldn't go to a doctor about it (just work through it). He's been talking separation for a year (which adds to the stress) because he says "He's not feeling it but doesn't know why." depression, low libido, overtired.

He does an alternating strength/cardio routine, very knowledgable about training. He works out harder and longer but getting less results. He's a "pain is weakness leaving the body" kind of guy. I've read about "rest and repair" periods for training but I need a reputable (i.e. manly) source to bring this to him so he/we can get help. Hard to find good info not from holistic healers (which he doesn't believe in.)
Thanks for talking a stab!


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

I recommend a complete physical with blood work and if all is fine, consider having him try some DHEA. You can google it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I concur with the physical and a hormonal work-up ... testosterone and thyroid, especially, being your first port of call.

Some of the symptoms he is having ... weight gain, general fatigue, exercise distress, even adrenal fatigue ... can also happen when your thyroid goes down the tubes, so I'd see if you can get him to the doctor for a work-up. A blood draw is all that is needed to see whether your thyroid and/or testosterone have imbalanaces (adrenal fatigue isn't as easy to diagnose, though.)

Best wishes.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

AUGUSTBABY said:


> My husband is in a profession where he has "adreniline dumps" 3 or 4 times a day (firefighter) and excercises everyday. He says he "lost the feeling" for me but doesn't know why. There's no other woman and we don't fight.
> 
> I did some research on adrenal fatigue where the hormones get out of whack from too much adreniline released and stress screwing up cortisol and testosterone.
> 
> Looking for some male insight.


Daily exercise is supposed to regulate cortisol levels and weight training should increase T. 40 is a little early for change of life but the actual number 40 (or often 41) can have a profound emotional impact. It could also be ptsd. I wouldn't rule out an endocrine system problem, but this sounds psychological to me


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Ten_year_hubby said:


> 40 is a little early for change of life but the actual number 40 (or often 41) can have a profound emotional impact.


I know exactly NOTHING about manly men, but I do know about turning 41. At 40 you can still pretend you're a young guy and laugh it off. But when I turned 41 it dawned on me that--at 41--I had almost certainly passed the midpoint of my life. It is very unlikely that I will ever reach 82, especially with my family's history of heart conditions. With me, it manifested differently than it may be with your husband, turning me into a junk food junkie, and generally quitting on life. I'm still trying to correct the course of the past year.

Again, this may not have anything to do with what is actually affecting your husband. It's just anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

AUGUSTBABY said:


> My husband is in a profession where he has "adreniline dumps" 3 or 4 times a day (firefighter) and excercises everyday. He says he "lost the feeling" for me but doesn't know why. There's no other woman and we don't fight.
> I did some research on adrenal fatigue where the hormones get out of whack from too much adreniline released and stress screwing up cortisol and testosterone.
> He has many of the symtoms I've read about: now he's often cold after being hot all his life, a little belly fold despite doing 1,500 cal workouts 6 days a week, increased cholesterol when it was controlled by meds, and generally no libido.
> He's a 40 yo "manly man" and can't believe that that would happen (because no other man has talked to him about it) but there are lots of men who must face this hormonal roller coaster (firefighters/EMTs, SWAT, military, ER staff).
> Looking for some male insight.



August, I am a Chief officer with my fire dept. and a Paramedic of 30 years. I understand all to well what you are talking about. Does he have any other symptoms such as some depression, loss of energy, trouble focusing ie foggy mindedness. 

I had all of the symptoms. My wife pressed me to get my testosterone cecked and I told her I knew it was low but that is a normal part of aging. It typically falls by 1 - 3% per year after 30. She kept on until I relented at which point I found out it was not only low but completely bottomed out.

After getting on treatment you can call me hot pants! I am back to normal and very interested. She looks better every day. 

GOD I love that woman!!!!!!

Being a FF he will be ard headed about it but push him to get tested until he does it even if he does it only to make you hush. He needs you to make him do it. He doent know that but you do!!


----------



## Locard (May 26, 2011)

Hey, as a 15 year cop, tell me what you look like compared to when you were married! Time to be blunt. And God bless you for tyring to get the bottom of things, we are here to help.


----------

